# Some awesome old school reminders -PPI ARt, HCCA, VLX



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 800 2 Amp with Endcaps Capacitor Powerhouse | eBay

Rockford Fosgate Power 300 | eBay

US Amps Old School VLX 400 | eBay


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Orion Old Skool Hcca 250G4 800WRMS 2CH Amp | eBay

Precision Power PPI Art A600 2 | eBay

Precision Power PPI Car Amplifier Used 100 Working Black Art AX400 RARE | eBay


----------



## Dirtrider4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

nice amps


----------

